# Question, Sir--Why EOS-M, Continuous Shooting speed is Slow ?



## surapon (Jan 19, 2014)

Dear my friends and Teachers.
If I Know correct " Continuous Shooting Speed of EOS-M , With One-Shot AF or MF: Approx. 4.3 fps* "---That from Canon website. BUT, When I use continuous shooting , why it too slow--- first two frames are 4 fps = good, but the 3 rd to 10 Frame = very slow. Yes I use PNY Elite Performance 16 GB. Type 10, At 60 MB/S.
Do I set the wrong setting ?, Yes, I use AV Mode and TV Mode most of the times.
THANKSSSS.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 20, 2014)

Beware that SD card specs are misleading at best. I'd try a different card and see if the results are different.
BTW, do a low level format on the card just before testing it. That's one of the issues with SD, once the card has been filled, it first must erase a block before writing to it, and that makes it very slow. No more 60MB/sec, more like 10 MB/sec if that. The 60MB/sec is only for a new or blank card.


With CF cards, you do not have to low level format them.


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Beware that SD card specs are misleading at best. I'd try a different card and see if the results are different.
> BTW, do a low level format on the card just before testing it. That's one of the issues with SD, once the card has been filled, it first must erase a block before writing to it, and that makes it very slow. No more 60MB/sec, more like 10 MB/sec if that. The 60MB/sec is only for a new or blank card.
> 
> 
> With CF cards, you do not have to low level format them.



Good Monday morning , Sir, Dear Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
Thanks you, sir for great Infor. ---" once the card has been filled, it first must erase a block before writing to it "= How can I erase the Block ?, Every time that I finish taking the photos, I store in my external hard drive, and use the camera to format the cards 3 times before I start to use / to shoot with that card again. That is the same ting that you talk about ?. Yes, Sir, I have Kingston MK 4 16 GB card, and I will try to day, and report back to you.

Havd a great Week, Sir.
Surapon

Ps. Dear Teacher, Past 10 minutes, I test with Kingston mark 4 , 8 GB card---Format 3 time before I use, Yes the first 2 shots of Conti. Shooting = Fast, But after that very slow. YES, May be this EOS=M not design for Conti. Shooting.
THANKS you, Sir.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 20, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. The maximum speed of 4.3 frames per second can be achieved only under ideal conditions (fast card, image adjustments, image corrections, AF, etc). But, even in ideal conditions that frame rate does not hold for too long due to the small buffer of the EOS-M. It is normal that after a few seconds the buffer is full and the speed falls. It seems that your expectations of M are demanding the same as their higher-end DSLR. The advantage of M is to be small and light, and in practice it will show performance limitations in real world use.


----------



## surapon (Jan 20, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. The maximum speed of 4.3 frames per second can be achieved only under ideal conditions (fast card, image adjustments, image corrections, AF, etc). But, even in ideal conditions that frame rate does not hold for too long due to the small buffer of the EOS-M. It is normal that after a few seconds the buffer is full and the speed falls. It seems that your expectations of M are demanding the same as their higher-end DSLR. The advantage of M is to be small and light, and in practice it will show performance limitations in real world use.



THANKSSSS, Dear my Teacher.
Yes, I forget the Ability of the tiny computer circuit and the ability of the Buffer for this $ 299 IS Dollars EMS-M-----Well, My dream = Cheap and Great---Yes, Great for the Quality of Pictures in the Dark of the night too, But I will forget about the Conti. Shooting for this camera.
Have a great week , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## bainsybike (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello Surapon
You can get continuous shooting with the M for a reasonable number of frames if you shoot jpeg and not RAW, particularly if you choose one of the lower quality settings. For example, I get about 20 frames at about 4fps before it starts to slow down using the second "L" quality setting. This with a Sandisk Extreme 16gb card and the 40mm pancake lens with Canon adapter. I'm sure that if you experiment a little you will find something that works for you.

It's not the 1DX for sure, but it will do a reasonable job if you need it to.

Enjoy!


----------



## tolusina (Jan 21, 2014)

Dear Friend, Teacher and Fellow Student Mr. Surapon sir,

From http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_m_ef_m_22mm_stm_kit#Specifications

Regarding EOS M burst speeds......

_"Maximum Burst
Based on 8GB memory Card*1:

JPEG Large/Fine: Approx. 15 Shots

RAW: Approx. 6 Shots

RAW+JPEG Large/Fine: 3 Shots

Based on UHS-I 8GB memory card*2:

JPEG Large/Fine: Approx. 17 Shots

RAW: Approx. 6 Shots

RAW + JPEG Large/Fine: 3 Shots

*1 Figures are based on Canon's testing standards (ISO 100 and "Standard" Picture style)
*2 Figures are based on Canon's testing standards (ISO 100 and "Standard" Picture style)"_


All that assumes a clean, fresh card and that there are no other camera functions, such as auto focusing, that the camera must perform between and/or during the shots.

Hope you find this helpful.


Ron


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> Hello Surapon
> You can get continuous shooting with the M for a reasonable number of frames if you shoot jpeg and not RAW, particularly if you choose one of the lower quality settings. For example, I get about 20 frames at about 4fps before it starts to slow down using the second "L" quality setting. This with a Sandisk Extreme 16gb card and the 40mm pancake lens with Canon adapter. I'm sure that if you experiment a little you will find something that works for you.
> 
> It's not the 1DX for sure, but it will do a reasonable job if you need it to.
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear bainsybike.
Thanks for great Infor.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Dear Friend, Teacher and Fellow Student Mr. Surapon sir,
> 
> From http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_m_ef_m_22mm_stm_kit#Specifications
> 
> ...



Thanksssss, Dear tolusina.
Wow, I have learn some thing good and New to day.
Have a great day, sir.
Surapon


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 21, 2014)

You don't (and shouldn't) format 3 times in a row for no reason. However, on the format screen you'll see a little checkbox next to "Low Level Format". Check that, then select Format. It'll take a few minutes, longer for bigger cards, but when you do that it forces the SD card to erase all blocks which means that instead of having to erase each block when writing, it just needs to write. This is another reason I prefer the newer CF cards with UDMA7. They support Trim, which means in a camera that supports UDMA7 the card is told when a block can be pre-emptively erased when you delete a file.


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> You don't (and shouldn't) format 3 times in a row for no reason. However, on the format screen you'll see a little checkbox next to "Low Level Format". Check that, then select Format. It'll take a few minutes, longer for bigger cards, but when you do that it forces the SD card to erase all blocks which means that instead of having to erase each block when writing, it just needs to write. This is another reason I prefer the newer CF cards with UDMA7. They support Trim, which means in a camera that supports UDMA7 the card is told when a block can be pre-emptively erased when you delete a file.



Thanks, dear Drizzt321.
Wow, I have learn the New knowledge again to day. Thanks you, Sir.
Yes, I am sorry too, SDHC and SDXC that I use = Mark 10 and only 90 MB/sMO/s= Not Fast as CF card UDMA7 400X32 GB Transcend as I use with Big Brother Canon.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 21, 2014)

surapon said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't (and shouldn't) format 3 times in a row for no reason. However, on the format screen you'll see a little checkbox next to "Low Level Format". Check that, then select Format. It'll take a few minutes, longer for bigger cards, but when you do that it forces the SD card to erase all blocks which means that instead of having to erase each block when writing, it just needs to write. This is another reason I prefer the newer CF cards with UDMA7. They support Trim, which means in a camera that supports UDMA7 the card is told when a block can be pre-emptively erased when you delete a file.
> ...


Dear friend Surapon. In the case of SD-HC / SD-XC, specifying "90MB / s" refers to the maximum reading speed, and not the write speed. Check the manufacturer's website, or trusted sellers specifying the exact model of your card. Conversely, a "Class 10" specification refers to the guaranteed minimum rate for video recording, as in burst mode in photo can achieve higher speeds temporarily, but still guaranteed minimum 10MB/s.

Some time ago, I researched the discrepancy between maximum read speed and maximum write speed, and in this respect the Sandisk SD-HC cards had minor differences. The Trancendent cards had much greater discrepancy between reading speed (written on the package) and recording speed (hidden from the manufacturer's site).

In general, we can say that the CF cards can maintain sustained speed over time, while the SD-HC cards reach peak speeds, but can not sustain the specified continuous recording speed (video), or a long period shooting in burst photo.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 21, 2014)

surapon said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't (and shouldn't) format 3 times in a row for no reason. However, on the format screen you'll see a little checkbox next to "Low Level Format". Check that, then select Format. It'll take a few minutes, longer for bigger cards, but when you do that it forces the SD card to erase all blocks which means that instead of having to erase each block when writing, it just needs to write. This is another reason I prefer the newer CF cards with UDMA7. They support Trim, which means in a camera that supports UDMA7 the card is told when a block can be pre-emptively erased when you delete a file.
> ...



The TRIM support only works if both the card *and* your camera support UDMA7. So for example, if you've got a 5d2, you won't have TRIM because the 5d2 supports only up to UDMA6, which I don't think supports TRIM.


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir Dear Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, Sir Marketing technique to let the Low Tech Brain like me , to buy the thing that their advertize with our do the research first.
Have a great Week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



Thanks you again, Dear Friend Drizzt321/.
I have learn so many things for you and many CR. Members to day.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------

